
SyncPad: A real-time collaboration app for visual presentations - trbecker
http://thenextweb.com/video/2011/03/01/syncpad-a-real-time-collaboration-app-for-visual-presentations/
======
Groxx
Interesting, but why is there such a huge lag between touching and something
being drawn _on the same machine_? There's no excuse for that.

Viewable on the demo video here: <http://mysyncpad.com/>

~~~
davidedicillo
That video is pretty outdated, I should really find the time to shoot one with
the latest version (about 5 updates since that video). Now it's much much
faster.

Edit: To be precise that was the very first version released.

------
SquidLord
Interesting stuff, but no real sharable content yet, as far as I could tell.

~~~
davidedicillo
What do you mean?

